# Storing green coffee?



## Oliv7 (11 mo ago)

I ordered 20kg of green coffee 6 months ago. I have 5kg left. I repacked upon arrival into 250gr vacuum packs. Coffee roasted tastes the same as it did 6 months ago. Visibly there is no mold. Is vacuum repacking into small portions the best way or should green coffee be able to breathe? They get stored in a dry, dark not so warm place.


----------

